#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  EC8 και ενσωμάτωση ικανοτικού ελέγχου στα λογισμικά

## SMBD

---

----------


## Pappos

Ο Ικανοτικός δεν είναι κανονισμός αλλά σχέσεις και αναλύσεις που ισχύουν για κάθε χώρα ξεχωριστά. Για την Ελλάδα ισχύει για παράδειγμα

ΙΚΑΝΟΤΙΚΟΙ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΙ

1. Ικανοτικός κόμβων
Αν πληρούνται οι συνθήκες (4.8) και μία     από τις συνθήκες α, β ή γ της παραγράφου 4.1.4.2β[3]     του ΕΑΚ δεν απαιτείται ικανοτικός έλεγχος     κόμβων. 

Ο ικανοτικός έλεγχος των κόμβων γίνεται     σύμφωνα με την παρ. 4.1.4.1.


2. Ικανοτικός έλεγχος διατμήσεως
Τόσο στις δοκούς, όσο και στα     κατακόρυφα στοιχεία, ο ΕΑΚ απαιτεί την ικανοτική     εύρεση των τεμνουσών σύμφωνα με το παράρτημα Β.
3. Ικανοτικός έλεγχος θεμελίων
Τα θεμέλια υπολογίζονται ικανοτικά     σύμφωνα με την παράγραφο 5.2.2.
Στις περιπτώσεις με σεισμό     επιτρέπεται η εξάντληση της φέρουσας ικανότητας     του συστήματος θεμελίου - εδάφους.


ΑΚΑΜΨΙΕΣ ΔΟΚΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΚΟΡΥΦΩΝ     ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ
Οι ακαμψίες των στοιχείων του     κτιρίου εισάγονται στους υπολογισμούς με     παραδοχή Σταδίου ΙΙ σύμφωνα με την παράγραφο     3.2.3(2).
ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΗ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ     ΤΟΙΧΩΜΑΤΩΝ ( 4.1.7.1.α(4) )
Σε κτίρια με 2 ή περισσότερους     ορόφους όταν υπάρχει διακοπή του οργανισμού     πλήρωσης που διαθέτει σημαντική ακαμψία σε ένα     όροφο (π.χ. pilotis), είναι υποχρεωτική η διάταξη     τοιχωμάτων που να πληρούν τις συνθήκες (4.8) και     (4.9).

Δεν είναι κανονισμός ο ικανοτικός. Είναι σχέσεις που πρέπει να πληρούνται όταν σχεδιάζονται μελέτες κατά ΕΑΚ για παράδειγμα. Ο ικανοτικός μιλαέι για σχέσεις, πλαστικές αρθρώσεις, κρίσιμες περιοχές, για διάφορους μηχανισμούς στην κατασκευή, για διαθέσιμη πλαστιμότητα στην κατασκευή κ.ο.κ. 

Μα και φυσικά ο EC8 ενσωματώνει τις παραπάνω έννοιες αλλά με διαφορετικό τρόπο ή διαφορετικές σχέσεις. Ο ικανοτικός κατά ΕΑΚ είναι προσαρμοσμένος για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα. Δεν είναι κανονισμός. Νομίζετε ότι ο EC8 δεν έχει έννοιες όπως  αποφυγή διατμητικής αστοχίας δοκών-υποστυλωμάτων-τοιχωμάτων ή κατά τον ικανοτικό
τέμνουσες ικανοτικού σχεδιασμού ???

----------


## Pappos

Εννοείται ο EC8 είναι ενσωματωμένος στα προγράμματα που τον υποστηρίζουν. Ο ικανοτικός δεν είναι "σχέσεις" αλλά μιλάει για έννοιες όπως πλαστικές αρθρώσεις, κρίσιμες περιοχές, για διάφορους μηχανισμούς στην κατασκευή, για διαθέσιμη πλαστιμότητα στην κατασκευή κ.ο.κ. που εκπληρώνονται από κάποιες μαθηματικές σχέσεις. Εννοείται ότι ο EC8 ενσωματώνει τέτοιες έννοιες "ικανοτικού ελέγχου". Δεν είναι ο ικανοτικος δημιούργημα ελληνικό. Αν είναι δυνατόν. Απλά ισχύουν στην Ελλάδα κατά ΕΑΚ και πρέπει να εκπληρώνουν αυτά που αναφέρει περί ικανοτικού.




> Νομίζετε ότι ο EC8 δεν έχει έννοιες όπως  αποφυγή διατμητικής αστοχίας δοκών-υποστυλωμάτων-τοιχωμάτων ή *κατά τον ικανοτικό
> τέμνουσες ικανοτικού σχεδιασμού ???*


το είπα και παραπάνω.

*Και από την στιγμή που θα ισχύει ο EC8 με τα εθνικά προσαρτήματα τέλος ο ικανοτικός* (ότι είναι να γίνει από άποψη "ικανοτικού" θα γίνει με τα εθνικά προσαρτήματα στον EC8). Ο ικανοτικός μόνο κάτα ΕΑΚ όπως ορίζεται εκεί και όπως ερμηνεύεται εκεί.

----------


## Pappos

Να ελέγχονται από ποιόν από τι ? Δεν καταλαβαίνω. Είπα και το δηλώνω από την στιγμή που ένα πρόγραμμα ενσωματώνει EC8 και είναι και εναρμονισμένος αυτός με τα εθνικά προσαρτήματα κάθε χώρας το θέμα θεωρείται λήξαν.

----------


## Pappos

> Ο ΕΚ8 έχει μέσα άρθρα που αφορούν ικανοτικό σχεδιασμό ανεξαρτήτως χώρας. Πώς τέλος λοιπόν;


Αφού ενσωματώνονται τα εθνικά προσαρτήματα...

και για το post#1 απάντησα ήδη.




> Είναι δυνατόν τα λογισμικά να μην ενσωματώσουν ικανοτικό έλεγχο?


και είπα 




> Είπα και το δηλώνω από την στιγμή που ένα πρόγραμμα ενσωματώνει EC8 και είναι και εναρμονισμένος αυτός με τα εθνικά προσαρτήματα κάθε χώρας το θέμα θεωρείται λήξαν.





> Η σχέση  ΣΜRc > 1.3ΣΜRb (4.29) του EC8 είναι σε κάποιο παράρτημα?


Με τα εθνικά προσαρτήματα τέτοια θέματα θα λυθούν.

----------


## Pappos

Το επίπεδο ασφάλειας σε κάθε Κράτος παραμένει υπό εθνικό έλεγχο στις εθνικές ρυθμιστικές αρχές (ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ) Κάθε Κράτος έχει δικαίωμα να ορίζει τις τιμές παραμέτρων ασφάλειας, συντελεστές και άλλες πληροφορίες στα Εθνικά Προσαρτήματα. Οι τιμές αυτές διαφοροποιούνται από Κράτος σε Κράτος, προσδιορίζονται σε εθνικό επίπεδο, επηρεάζονται από γεωφυσικές η κλιματολογικές τοπικές συνθήκες και σχετίζονται με θέματα ασφάλειας. Ένα Εθνικό Προσάρτημα μπορεί να περιέχει τις Εθνικά Προσδιορισμένες Παραμέτρους που χρησιμοποιούνται για το σχεδιασμό των κτιριακών και λοιπών έργων πολιτικού μηχανικού στη συγκεκριμένη Χώρα.Η δημοσίευση των δέκα Ευρωκωδίκων ολοκληρώθηκε τον Μάιο του 2007. Θα αντικαταστήσουν τα προϋπάρχοντα εθνικά Πρότυπα, τα οποία προβλέπεται να αποσυρθούν μετά από μια περίοδο παράλληλης εφαρμογής. Εκτός από το σχεδιασμό των κατασκευών, οι Ευρωκώδικες πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε τεχνικές προδιαγραφές για την ανάθεση συμβάσεων δημόσιων υπηρεσιών και δημόσιων έργων καθώς και στη διαδικασία βεβαίωσης συμμόρφωσης κατασκευαστικών προϊόντων (σήμανση CE).Οι ευρωκώδικες θα έπρεπε να είχαν έλθει στην Ελλάδα από το 2007, να συνυπάρχουν με τους εθνικούς κανονισμούς μέχρι το Μάρτιο του 2010 οπότε και θα είναι υποχρεωτικοί. Στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουν ακόμη φτάσει στο στάδιο τελικής διαβούλευσης τα τελικά σχέδια ευρωκωδικών..

Και ξανατονίζω

*[Οι τιμές αυτές διαφοροποιούνται από Κράτος σε Κράτος, προσδιορίζονται σε εθνικό επίπεδο, επηρεάζονται από γεωφυσικές η κλιματολογικές τοπικές συνθήκες και σχετίζονται με θέματα ασφάλειας. Ένα Εθνικό Προσάρτημα μπορεί να περιέχει τις Εθνικά Προσδιορισμένες Παραμέτρους που χρησιμοποιούνται για το σχεδιασμό των κτιριακών και λοιπών έργων πολιτικού μηχανικού στη συγκεκριμένη Χώρα]*

Και τέλος το Robot ενσωματώνει τον EC8.

[off topic,

Οι Ευρωκώδικες κοστίζουν κάπου 5.600 ευρώ.

end off topic]

----------


## brutagon

προσυπογράφω αυτά που αναφέρει ο Spyros...
Το κακό με μένα όπως και με πολλούς είναι ότι δεν έχω ακουμπήσει τα μπετά του, για να δω τι κάνει...
Ο τύπος της ανάλυσης που επιλέγω προφανώς να κάνω είναι με Ε.Α.Κ. (τον περιέχει)...

----------

